# Kindle 3 web browser reset bug



## tomcl (Sep 2, 2010)

I find that my kindle 3 (wifi only) crashes after approximately 5 minutes of using the experimental web browser over w-fi.

Two problems: either the screen freezes and needs a hard reset to recover, or the device resets itself from browser page.

Well it does say experimental - but crash every 5 min is unusable.

Do we have any news about this bug, or when firmware updates addresing it will be available? I can't believe it will be left like this, even if experimental.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There's a thread somewhere about a firmware update that addresses some of the reported issues. Oddly enough, my K3 doesn't seem to have any of them, although I'd presume it has the same firmware as those that do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In Let's Talk Kindle there are several threads. . . .the freeze/reboot problem has been reported to Amazon, and they're working on a software fix.  A few folks have gotten an update for testing and it's expected to roll out for everyone in the next week or so.


----------



## tomcl (Sep 2, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> In Let's Talk Kindle there are several threads. . . .the freeze/reboot problem has been reported to Amazon, and they're working on a software fix. A few folks have gotten an update for testing and it's expected to roll out for everyone in the next week or so.


Thanks for this. Nice to know it is being sorted out. I will wait


----------

